# Question about Cards for dual slots on 5D III



## canonian (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been happily using 16GB Sandisk Extreme Pro CF cards in my 5DII and continued using them after I got my 5DIII about a month ago. Haven't tried using the second card slot yet but want to start taking advantage by writing backup images to SD cards.

What cards are people using or recommend? I really trust Sandisk, btw. I'm torn between writing RAW to the CF card and JPGs to the SD or just writing RAW to both cards. Any thoughts?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use Sandisk 32GB for both CF and SD in my 5D Mark III.


----------



## canonian (Aug 25, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> I use Sandisk 32GB for both CF and SD in my 5D Mark III.



Are you writing full RAW, mRAW, sRAW or JPG to both cards or some RAW size to one and JPG to the other or maybe JPG to both?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2012)

I shoot sports, so I do RAW to Card 1, and JPEG to Card 2. This goes for the 1DX and 1D4 as well. Not much sense in sports to wait for the time lapse for both RAW's to go to to their respective cards. Weddings and baby portraits, I do RAW to both, just as backup. If nothing goes wrong with Card 1, I don't even upload from Card 2; it's just backup, even for sports.

Another advantage is if you don't want to change cards much. You can shoot to Card 1 until it's full, then automagically switch to Card 2, with a quick menu right in the camera. I have my cameras set that way as default if I'm just out shooting whatever.


----------



## Ew (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been shooting to 16gb CF and 32gb SD backup - both RAW. 
Although this week I've been experimenting with an eye-fi SD writing medium jpg to it as backup and transmit for review. 

Can't say I'm terribly happy with it. Considerable lag, and definey a battery drain. 

Its works as a novelty at a party / personal event, but I wouldn't rely on it in a production (money/contract) environment.


----------



## Old Shooter (Aug 25, 2012)

SanDisk Extreme Pro in both slots. 32GB CF gets RAW+JPG. 64GB SD gets RAW only as a backup...


----------



## RunAndGun (Aug 25, 2012)

Lexar Pro 32GB 600x CF and SD. RAW to CF and JPEG to SD(for easy viewing on an iPad) unless I need more speed and to clear the buffer faster, then I just write RAW to CF. I am seriously thinking about getting some 32GB 1000x CF's while there is still a rebate, though.


----------



## DanielG. (Aug 26, 2012)

Old Shooter said:


> SanDisk Extreme Pro in both slots. 32GB CF gets RAW+JPG. 64GB SD gets RAW only as a backup...



How is it possible to record RAW to one and RAW+JPG to the other card? I can only set my 5D3 to write RAW+JPG to both cards or RAW to one and JPG to the other.


----------



## Menace (Aug 27, 2012)

SanDisk Extreme pro for both. RAW images to CF card and JPEG to SD card. SD card is back up only but touch wood no probs yet with the CF card.

Writing RAWs to both cards slowed things so for me the above configuration works ver well.

Cheers


----------



## Old Shooter (Aug 27, 2012)

DanielG. said:


> Old Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > SanDisk Extreme Pro in both slots. 32GB CF gets RAW+JPG. 64GB SD gets RAW only as a backup...
> ...



LOL! I think faster than I type! I meant the SD gets RAW+JPG only as a backup...


----------



## stolpe (Aug 27, 2012)

From what I heard and showing on this site it seems like the SD slot isn't so fast at all. So there isn't so big difference on what SD card you are using. But it seems to be best to just save jpg on the SD card and RAW on the CF card.

Correct me if I'm wrong here...

/ Stolpe

EOS 5D MarkIII Memory comparison SD CF

http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/camera_wb_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-12452


And if you want speed, don't use SD at all.

"If you are a photographer who shoots in a studio or does not shoot in burst mode, this may not be a big deal. But if you care about clearing your buffer, you need to be aware of this.

One more thing. Most of the time, this is a hardware limitation and can not be solved with a firmware upgrade. Even more of a disappointment!"

http://jeffcable.blogspot.se/2012/06/why-you-should-not-put-sd-card-in-your.html


----------



## canon816 (Aug 30, 2012)

I use San Disk Extreme and Extreme Pro. (60 and 90mbs)

I have it set up so when a card runs out it continues to write on the second card. I have had many experiences where I was shooting and had to change a card at just the wrong moment!

Now I never have that problem.

Also, I use 16GB and 8GB cards. I figure that this way if a card fails I won't lose too many images. (I have had a card fail and lost 300 shots). 

Happy shooting...


----------

